# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  صورة وتعليق اهم احداث  أثناء وبعد اللقاء التاريخ فى ويمبلى

## امير الصمت

برشلونة في كامب نو 
جمهور البرسا يوضح الفارق.. 
إنيستا وحده لا يرسم.. برشلونة يُمتع في كل مكان 
عيون خاسرة قبل البداية ! 
عيون شجاعة لا تخاف الشمس وأخرى خائفة تحب الظل... ! 
مَن سيعانق الكأس ذات الأذنين؟ 
البداية السريعة .. ميسي يُنسي العالم قوة دفاع اليونايتد 
الافتتاحية .. بيدريتو 
فيديتش تذكر إيتو الآن 
الفرحة العارمة 
دورك يا ميسي ..خلصت مهمتي الآن 
أوكي يا بيدريتو لكن أنا حيران .. أين فليتشر؟ أين أندرسون ؟ أين جيبسون؟...
إيه دا ..كاريك وجيجز بس !؟ حلو حلو .. شكراً بابا فيرجي 
أفراح شوية يا فيرجي ..الزعل وحش عشانك ! 
نموذج في التسديد من وضع الحركة 
لا صوت يعلو فوق عشاق برشلونة رغم الهدف الصادم من روني
عاشق تركي جاء خصيصاً لمتابعة البرسا في لندن 
بداية الشوط الثاني ..و ...هدفـــــــــــــــــــ ! 
سوبر ميسي يكسر الجدار على حارس الدار 
حطمت عقدة الأراضي الإنجليزية
أتسمعونني جيداً !؟ 
سنصبح الأبطال اليوم !  
عديم الفائدة .. لماذا يواصل فقد تكون الفائدة مع أوين أو بيربا كما 99 مع أولي وتيدي ! 
يلا نخلص يا ميسي ..  
انتو شياطين ... احنا عفاريت 
يا خراب بيتك يا روني..غطيني وصوتي يا جينفر 
كاميرا هناك ..وكاميرا تلقط الحسرة لكنها تركز على الفرحة ! 
هيصا ..دبكة ..سامبا ..تانجو ..درابوكا .. هللوا وأرقصوا..حقكم 
فيرجسون ولاعبيه يتسلمون الميداليات ..والكاميرات لا تهتم 
هيلا هيلا هوبــــــــــــــــــــــ ... هيلا هيلا هوباااا 
برازيلي يرش المياه على أرجنتيني .. الرش بالمياه عداوة وفي كوبا أميركا موعدنا ! 
سأرفع الكأس في لقطة للتاريخ 
الموضوع بجد ولا أيه .. طيب ما بدهاش وعلي صوتك بالغنى 
كامبيوني .. تشامبيونز .. أبطال أوروبا 
هاتي بوسة يا حلوة 
صور يا مصور 
إذا كانت الكأس من فضة .. فأنت من ذهب يا ميسي 
أنا عاوز أروح !!

----------

